# The Perks of Being a Wallflower



## Linkdarkside (Jun 5, 2012)

> A funny and touching coming-of-age story based on the beloved best-selling novel by Stephen Chbosky, The Perks of Being a Wallflower is a modern classic that captures the dizzying highs and crushing lows of growing up. Starring Logan Lerman, Emma Watson and Ezra Miller, The Perks of Being a Wallflower is a moving tale of love, loss, fear and hope-and the unforgettable friends that help us through life. -- (C) Summit





[YOUTUBE]n5rh7O4IDc0[/YOUTUBE]

seems like a awesome movie.

i never read the book and don't plan too as i not really a book reader.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

The trailer has captured my interest, it could be a pretty enjoyable movie though my main reason for watching it will be Watson.


----------



## Utz (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks sweet. Emma Watson 

Looking forward to seeing it. Particularly enjoyed Juno, so hoping for the same level!


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2012)

Is that the psycho from We need to talk about Kevin?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 6, 2012)

That summary tells me absolutely nothing about the movie. 

Nothing in that trailer really interests me or stands out. Quirky characters, indie sounding soundtrack... nope.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks like one of those unrealistic movies.


Cool.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jun 6, 2012)

Emma Watson playing a american teenager. O.O yes pleas


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2012)

Trying to be a cute girl again. How adorable.


----------



## Lucciola (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks like one of those movies I often watch when I need sleep.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2012)

Good to see more Logan Lerman.  He was fantastic in the underrated Percy Jackson film.


----------



## Hariti (Jun 8, 2012)

I'll be keeping my eyes on this one,because of Emma Watson and Nina Dobrev.


----------



## martryn (Jun 8, 2012)

Meh.  I couldn't watch it without getting pissed off at that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) character.  I hated people like that in high school.  Tone it down a little, fuck.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 8, 2012)

God damn it, someone is gonna die at the end aren't they?


----------



## Orxon (Jun 8, 2012)

Emma Watson continues to be the fucking worst. How does she keep getting work?

I hated this book but Logan Lerman and Ezra Miller seem to have been well-cast.


----------



## Wan (Jan 19, 2013)

Just saw this movie, I thought it was great.  As a rather introverted type of person, I felt like I understood Charlie at the beginning -- but as the movie progressed, it became clear that he both got into quite a bit more trouble than I did, and had a much, much (_much_ ) crappier childhood than I did.  And that's ok, my life is boring and boring movies suck.  Still, I really felt for him throughout the movie. Really emotional ending, with something I didn't quite see coming.  Loved it.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 20, 2013)

Nothing you cant get from a teen soap opera...
The repressed gay guy.. the former whore who is looking for true love... blah blah blah. Only the last 15 minutes were well worth it.


----------

